#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG programme in executive for visionary leadership in manufacturing at IIM-Kolkata

## faadoo.abhinav

Indian Institute of Management Calcutta, Kolkata

Postgraduate programme for executive for visionary leadership in manufacturing 

*Eligibility:* Graduate engineers with first division are eligible to apply. Self-sponsored candidates not in service should have a                   minimum of four-and-a-half years to a maximum of 10 years of  work experience in manufacturing, engineering or related sectors.  Sponsored candidates and candidates on study leave need to have a  minimum of four-and-a-half years of work experience 

*How to apply:* Visit programslive.iimcal.ac.in/pgpex-vlm-0 for application form

*Last date to apply:* November 30, 2012

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in kolkata | Best Btech/BE colleges in kolkata Executive Programme in Investment Management (EPIM) at  BSE Institute Chevening Scholarships in India 2013; Chevening Rolls-Royce  leadership programme Leadership PPT - Motivational Engineering Executive Trainees in NTPC

----------

